# D./S. (volante de empadronamiento)



## Georgie Q

Buenas noches compañeros,

Estoy traduciendo un volante de empadronamiento (España), y bajo el titulo "Datos de la Vivienda" aparecen:
 Domicilio ...
C.P. (código postal) ...
D./S. 03/4

No sé a qué se podría referir D./S. Distrito..., Departamento...??? 

Algún Español por ahí que sepa? Estaría muy agradecida.

Saludos


----------



## turi

Quizá pueda ser "distrito sanitario", pero no me hagas mucho caso. 

Acabo de pensar que a lo mejor también puede significar "Distrito/Sección".

También sería interesante saber de que municipio es el certificado.

Saludos, t.


----------



## pubman

turi said:


> Quizá pueda ser "distrito sanitario", pero no me hagas mucho caso.
> 
> Acabo de pensar que a lo mejor también puede significar "Distrito/Sección".
> 
> También sería interesante saber de que municipio es el certificado.
> 
> Saludos, t.



Hi turi

what does 'pero no me hagas mucho caso' mean in English. I can't work it out.


----------



## Georgie Q

Gracias turi,

Allá se divide los municipios en distritos y secciones? Entonces eso podría ser, no? Distrito sanitario no me convence mucho, pero la verdad no tengo muy claro el concepto - health district?

El certificado es de Villa Joyosa, Alicante.

Pubman, he means don't pay me too much attention.


----------



## turi

pubman said:


> Hi turi
> 
> what does 'pero no me hagas mucho caso' mean in English. I can't work it out.



It means "don't take a lot of notice from me".


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Parece lógico que D./S. signifique Distrito/Sección, pero he buscado en varios documentos de La Vila Joiosa, incluso el Plan General de Ordenación Urbana y no apareceb esos términos. 
Dado que son abreviaturas, me limitaría a copiarlas tal cual están.


----------



## Georgie Q

Gracias Manuel,

Creo que eso es lo que haré.

Gracias a todos por sus sugerencias.


----------



## turi

Es, que, sin otra opción, es lo único que tiene sentido.


----------



## idmw

Unos cuantos años más tarde me encuentro con el mismo caso. Pero dado que el certificado de empadronamiento de Villajoyosa está escrito tanto en castellano como en valenciano, la D. corresponde al término en valenciano y la S. corresponde al término en castellano. Todavía no sé a qué término se refiere...


----------



## gato radioso

Todo municipio español está dividido en Distritos y Secciones.
Distritos son las grandes subdivisiones del municipio, y dentro de cada Distrito hay Secciones.
Esta división territorial se utiliza sobre todo para organizar las elecciones, para repartir los habitantes entre los distintos colegios electorales y que no haya algunos con muchísimos habitantes y que otros no tengan asignados apenas votantes.

Es una subdivisión técnica muy importante para elecciones, estadísticas demográficas... etc pero no más allá del ámbito técnico. Para un ciudadano normal, su ciudad se divide en barrios sin más.


----------



## idmw

¡Muchas gracias! Tiene mucho sentido lo que explicas.


----------



## phantom2007

Yo llamaría por teléfono al Ayuntamiento de Vila Joiosa y les preguntaría... : +34966 851 001


----------



## idmw

Gracias; eso mismo hice aquella tarde, pero por desgracias no trabajaban por la tarde en el Ayuntamiento ... Y como tenía un poco de prisa, decidí dejarlo como "S." simplemente. Un saludo


----------



## Isabel Sewell

Pienso que podría tener algo que ver con salidas (exit) en las estaciones de trenes. En el mapa del sistema de trenes usan estos números.


----------



## gato radioso

Si el contexto es un documento de empadronamiento, se trata de Distritos y Secciones, que son técnicamente las subdivisiones administrativas del territorio de una ciudad y que se usan para organizar las elecciones o hacer cálculos estadísticos. Fuera del lenguaje técnico esto prácticamente no tiene aplicación, ya que para un ciudadano común, su ciudad se subdivide en "barrios" y ya está.


----------

